

Why will karma based reputation system work? - machupai

What drives a karma based reputation system<p>1. Is it the competition to get more karma points and thus self feel superior to others
2. or the desire to have extra previleges and rights than others
======
tobylane
Risk and reward. Superuser/stackexchange is a much better example of it
working well.

